# MTNL Triband - 590NU users plz!



## rollcage (Oct 29, 2005)

Does anyone using MTNL Triband - 590NU ??

Plz . Post your experiance ..

How is it?

How can you make sure that you disconnect before 8 AM?


----------



## zegulas (Oct 30, 2005)

The night unlimited plan is simply gr8 man!!!      
I am using it since many months, I had no problems with it, in the free downloading time I download about 700MB per day.
And I dont know about how to switch the internet off, but for that I get up early (just start the download and go to sleep...zzzzz!!!!!) 8)


----------



## rollcage (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks for replying ... dude

As it was earlier posted that ... in other threads
for using the night unlimited ..
you got to login after 12:00  and logout before 8.am

So,
what i want to know that 
If you are a user like me who downloads a lot ..SW, Torrent etc.
and You have downloaded over 700 mb overnight
and you didnt watch over the time ... does it in any case can/will be included in the day limit of 500mb.

Can you plz post few last bill .. how they charge..


----------



## zegulas (Oct 30, 2005)

Hey dude they charge if u don't disconnect the net at 12 and then again u have to connect (I prefer to connect again at 12:05 am).
Orelse u will get the bill in ur 500MB limit. I am sure abt this coz a lady called me today and told me to disconnect the net and again connect it at 12+ for using the night unlimited feature.


----------



## Deep (Oct 30, 2005)

Hi,
It wont affect even if you dont log off, their IP automatically changes at 12 midnight and 8 in the morning so logically logging off wont make any difference 

Deep


----------



## shwetanshu (Oct 30, 2005)

Deep said:
			
		

> Hi,
> It wont affect even if you dont log off, their IP automatically changes at 12 midnight and 8 in the morning so logically logging off wont make any difference
> 
> Deep



r u dead sure about this deep?? can u post a screenshot??


----------



## hippi (Oct 30, 2005)

I am using MTNL TRIBAND DSL NU
Deep said





> Hi,
> It wont affect even if you dont log off, their IP automatically changes at 12 midnight and 8 in the morning so logically logging off wont make any difference
> 
> Deep



I noticed that at 12 my net goes down for few minutes..is it bcoz of this change in ip.....can someone plz confirm this change in ip thing ...preferably from mtnl insiders


----------



## Deep (Oct 30, 2005)

Well, I was discussing about this with Dexter, and he only told me that no need to switch off the modem since it automatically changes the IP...

I myself havent tried it but will try it I get NU plan at my home  (I have alrady applied for it)

Regards
Deep


----------



## mobilegeek (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Deep

Good that you have applied for 590NU Plan, now we can get the first hand experiance.  
We will wait for your reply.. 

btw i used my friend's mtnl account to see the mtnl site .. 
and look at the screenshot ... what is written at the mtnl website


          NightMB indicates MB Download (usage) in the current month during 00.00 to 08.00 Hrs
          (For DSL 590 NU plan only)
          DSL 590 NU  Plan Users Please Switch ON CPE during Night after 00.00 hrs and ensure
         disconnection before 08.00 hrs for availing Unlimited Free Internet Usage
*img316.imageshack.us/img316/9692/13ik.th.jpg
(click on picture to zoom)


and _rollcage_ you have made a very good point here,
this thing was really confusing.
This clears out the confusion.  But this is very annoying at the same .. time 


Regards 

mobilegeek


----------



## Deep (Oct 31, 2005)

Yup, they write about it on their mumbai website also but now it disconnects / changes IP automatically...

Deep


----------



## rollcage (Nov 5, 2005)

zegulas said:
			
		

> The night unlimited plan is simply gr8 man!!!
> I am using it since many months, I had no problems with it, in the free downloading time I download about 700MB per day.
> And I dont know about how to switch the internet off, but for that I get up early (just start the download and go to sleep...zzzzz!!!!!) 8)



Since .. you are using .. 
Can you confirm what Deep is saying ..
Plz ..


----------



## zegulas (Nov 5, 2005)

I dont know about what they do, but they called me and told me to disconnect internet at 12 am and then reconnect it after 12 am and then again disconnect before 8 am.


----------



## drvarunmehta (Nov 6, 2005)

I just got 590 NU. It works fine all day but after 12 it just stopped working. Worked fine after 8 in the morning. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Deep (Nov 6, 2005)

Actually it disconnets itself at 11.54 PM and assigns new IP so logically that should do the job..

Actually, net at my place has started but now the problem is, they gave me pay as per use plan instead of NU, so now I have asked them to change plan to NU which will take 2 days approx more..

So after that I can test is myself too..

Regards,
Deep


----------



## adorablesrini (Nov 8, 2005)

HI guys.I just got my NU activated just 2day!!! I figured out a way to disconnect(rather SWITCH OFF the comp) before 8AM!! I did this by using the old Window's Task Scheduler!! U guys can try that!!!


----------



## rollcage (Nov 8, 2005)

@Deep
I called mtnl at 1504 the tech helpline ..
the guy over there said .. 
"you should switch off CPE manually .. to use the free period .. he added that he cant tell about the change in ip .. may be its in mumbai .. not here for now"



			
				adorablesrini said:
			
		

> HI guys.I just got my NU activated just 2day!!! I figured out a way to disconnect(rather SWITCH OFF the comp) before 8AM!! I did this by using the old Window's Task Scheduler!! U guys can try that!!!



That can be good ... Is there any way we are make sure that it does logout at 7:55
Do try to check that .. at 
*register.bol.net.in > Session History 
Whether its working or not (just to make sure)


----------



## shwetanshu (Nov 8, 2005)

Ok here's the piece of code that is used REBOOTING THE MODEM thru the *192.168.1.1 thingy after we save the settings. Can anybody now help rebooting the modem tru comp only:

```
<tbody><tr>
		<td colspan="4" class="tabhead">
		<div align="left">System Settings</div></td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
	<td colspan="4" class="tabdata" height="50">The current system settings can be saved as a file onto the local hard drive.</td>
	</tr>
		<tr><td>
</td></tr>

			

				<tr>
					<td colspan="4" class="intabdataleft">
						<div align="left">Save Settings To Local Hard Drive</div></td>
				</tr>
				<tr>
					  <td colspan="4" align="left" height="35">
					  <input onclick="doConfigForm()" value="Save" name="save" type="button">
					  


					  </td>
				</tr>
				<tr>
					<td colspan="4" height="10">
</td>
				</tr>
			
			<form name="Configuration" method="post" action="../cgi-bin/firmwarecfg" enctype="multipart/form-data" id="uiPostUpdateConf"></form>
				<tr>
					<td colspan="4" class="intabdataleft">
						<div align="left">Load Settings From Local Hard Drive</div>

					</td>
				</tr>
				<tr>
					<td colspan="4" class="tabdata" align="left">
					<input size="30" name="UploadFile" value="Browse" id="uiViewFileSelectorConf" type="file">
					</td>
				</tr>
				<tr>
					<td colspan="4" class="formfileds" align="left" height="75">

						<input onclick="if(!uiDoUpdateConfig(document.getElementById('uiViewFileSelectorConf').value)) return false;" value="Load" name="upgrade" id="uiUpgrade" type="button">

					</td></tr>
			

				<tr>
					<td colspan="4" class="tabdata">Note: The system has to be restarted after the configuration is restored.</td>
				</tr>
				<tr><td>
</td></tr>
				<tr>
					<td colspan="4" class="tabdata"><font face="Ariel" size="3">

					<input name="Status" id="uiStatus" style="border-bottom: 0px none;" size="55" value="" type="text"></font>
					</td>
				</tr>
				

				<tr>
					<td colspan="4" class="intabdataleft" height="28" width="100%">
						Save Settings and Reboot the System.
					</td>
				</tr>

				<tr>
					<td colspan="4" class="tabhead" height="28">
						<div align="left"><input onclick="reboot()" value="Save and Reboot" name="reboot" type="button"></div>
					</td>
				</tr>

				
				<tr><td>
</td></tr>
				<tr>
					<td colspan="4" class="intabdataleft">

						<div align="left">Restore To Factory Default Settings</div></td>
				</tr>
				<tr>
					  <td colspan="4" align="left" height="35">
					  <input onclick="commandset()" value="Restore" name="restore" type="button">

					  </td>
				</tr>
				<tr>

<!-- add restart ap by Rachael on 10.21.2004  RT has no AP
				<tr>
					<td colspan="4" width="100%" height="28" class="intabdataleft">
						Force the DSL-502T Wireless LAN to restart.
					</td>
				</tr>

				<tr>
					<td colspan="4" class="tabhead" height="28">
						<div align="left"><INPUT onclick="commandsetAp()" type=button value="Restart AP" name=restartAP></div>
					</td>
				</tr>
End add restart ap by Rachael on 10.21.2004 -->				
				  <td class="copyright" height="60"></td>
				</tr>
				<tr>
				 <td align="right">
				      <input name="image" src="../html/images/help_p.jpg" onclick="uiDoHelp()" border="0" type="image">
				  </td>
				
				</tr>
								
				<tr>
				<td colspan="4" class="tabdata"><div align="left"></div></td>

				</tr>
<form method="post" action="webcm" target="_self" id="uiPostForm1"></form>
					
<form method="post" action="webcm" target="fPanel" id="uiPostForm2"></form>
					

</tbody>
```

[dexter] one time online told me that he wud make a softie for automatic login of the *192.168.1.1 thingy, but seems like he forgot about it. And now can anybody make this complete softie???


----------



## adorablesrini (Nov 8, 2005)

wel follow these steps to Log off(From Windows) or Restart(The Comp) or Switch off the comp!!

1.Make a shortcut (anywhere).In its Links properties select the shutdown.exe(its in System32 folder).

2.Now in ur Task Scheduler.Add this Shortcut as the program to be run at the desired timing!!

3.Now after adding the task.It will be shown in the Scheduler.Right Click on it and access its properties!!

4.Here in the Run section u'l c the path as path\shutdown.exe.Now add the following parameters for the desired effect!!

5. 
  add -s to shutdown the comp!!! (for eg. "path\shutdown.exe -s")
  add -r to restart the comp!!! 
  add -l to log off
  add -f to forcefully shut progs n log off!

6.(also in my case i had to enable the "Run only if logged on" option to make it work!!


( hi rolcage i tried the shutdown option and yes it does shuts at the specified time !! so i hope the log off option shud also work)


----------



## shwetanshu (Nov 8, 2005)

thanx srini i already knew about it but restarting the comp doesnt help, the IP address remains same, u can check at www.whatismyip.com it is the modem/router that needs to be restarted


----------



## avdhut_s (Nov 9, 2005)

*is it true that MTNL has already discontinued providing Night Unlimited plan ?*
coz when i registered for triband, couple of weeks back at Mazgaon exchange , receptionist told me tht they wont be giving NU plans. so i withdrew my application for triband.
then how come u guys r getting NU plan?


----------



## adorablesrini (Nov 10, 2005)

I dont think they hav discontinued it.Coz they recently upgraded their plans!! I got my connection on 6th Nov!!


----------



## rollcage (Nov 10, 2005)

adorablesrini said:
			
		

> wel follow these steps to Log off(From Windows) or Restart(The Comp) or Switch off the comp!!
> 
> 1.Make a shortcut (anywhere).In its Links properties select the shutdown.exe(its in System32 folder).
> 
> ...



Yes .. thats a good option in the windows itself .. but i was getting some .. passwaord error .. so i dumped that. 
and tried  other solution ... 

Just use FDM from www.freedownloadmanger.org ... go to the Schedule Tab .. make one to shutdown at 07:55 am everyday ..  

*img91.imageshack.us/img91/9702/shutdownschedule1bx.th.jpg

But the problem doesnt end here ... I have asked so many times from the 1504 ... 
& always the same answer that you gotta Switch - off the CPE and there is  no change in the IP .. or server thingi  

MTNL(Delhi) - 590NU PLAN HAS HARDWARE LOGIN N LOGOUT *img39.imageshack.us/img39/5053/spy1gl.gif







			
				avdhut_s said:
			
		

> *is it true that MTNL has already discontinued providing Night Unlimited plan ?*
> coz when i registered for triband, couple of weeks back at Mazgaon exchange , receptionist told me tht they wont be giving NU plans. so i withdrew my application for triband.
> then how come u guys r getting NU plan?



Inquire again .. I have applied for 590NU .. they are goin to give me that in 2-3 days.


----------



## zegulas (Nov 10, 2005)

Hey dude the NU plan is still working but they have limited members, the membership was based on first come - first served basis. So maybe in ur region the no of members have crossed the limit, that is why u r not getting membership for NU plan. But it is still working for those who took it before.


----------



## Deep (Nov 13, 2005)

Hi,
I finally got NU plan at home and I tested it by downloading *without disconnecting* the net at 12

Here in Mumbai, net always gets disconnected at 11.53 PM and logicailly it assignes new IP, so I did not switch off the modem and started the download.

As expected *I was not charged* a single penny for the downloads between 12 - 8

Here is the MTNL sessions page info:

Start Date ------------------------------- End Date --------------- Quantity Billed (MB) --------------- Download Bytes --------------- Upload Bytes

13/Nov/2005 00:00:57 --------------- 13/Nov/2005 08:00:14-------------------- 0 --------------- 720105056.747435407029181 --------------- 171306094

*So in short, there is no need to switch off the modem at 12 because it automatically changes the IP.*

Regards,
Deep


----------



## rollcage (Nov 14, 2005)

I got 590NU today .. will check this out .. 

btw deep .. the clock of mtnl(delhi) is ahead by 8 minutes..
on the session history page


----------



## rollcage (Nov 15, 2005)

*Switching off the CPE is required*

Deep ... 
I was testing the new connection the whole day ..
I wont say much blah blah .. just wanna show you the Screenshot ....
That .. there is no - automatic change in IP here in Delhi    
*img107.imageshack.us/img107/9884/newbitmapimage2yl.png

Regards
rollcage


----------



## Deep (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: Switching off the CPE is required*



			
				rollcage said:
			
		

> Deep ...
> I was testing the new connection the whole day ..
> I wont say much blah blah .. just wanna show you the Screenshot ....
> That .. there is no - automatic change in IP here in Delhi
> ...



oouch..that sucks..diconnecting mainually is pain


----------



## rollcage (Nov 16, 2005)

Yes thats true .. really pain in ass to do that .. moreover their server clock is wrong too ... so double trouble   

Only reason I still recommend to other people is bcoz of its bandwith stability .. & Constant Speed.


----------



## c2b2 (May 11, 2006)

I got my Triband NU just a few days back. They've not discontinued the scheme.

As for the Night free usage, i manually restart the modem at 12.05 am, start my downloads and go to sleep. I used a ShutDown Manager to shutdown my PC at 7.50 AM. I thought this would work and i wont be charged.

The first day, i checked my comp to ensure that the Shutdown Manager worked properly (because, Windows task Scheduler had failed the previous day). My PC was shut down. I switched it on, restarted my router/modem manually (approx 8.06) and checked out my usage at register.mtnl.net.in
I was surprised to see that they'd charged me for 6 MBs from 12.10am to 8.06am while my comp was off from 7.50 to 8.05.

Next day, again shutdown at 7.50. I got up and restarted the modem at 8.45.
 They charged me for 35 MBs between 1.00 am and 8.45 am (my comp was OFF from 7.50 to 8.45)

My Shutdown expert even runs the foll. script at 7.45:
ipconfig/flushdns
ipconfig/release
ipconfig/renew

But nothing works. So i guess, the only way to avoid being charged randomly, the only solution is to MANUALLY restart the modem as stated by MTNL people. Hope someone comes up with a good solution.


----------



## mediator (May 11, 2006)

All u thinking of MTNL 590 PLAN think again..............
I am thinking of swtiching this damn plan. I TELL U MY EXPERIENCE!

Yea as u heard from previous discussions...it is from 12 am to 8 am. You need to restart ur CPE ( i.e router ) MANUALLY at 12 and 8 am for the plan to run smoothly. Now I didnt se any IP change for the past 6 months in this plan at 12 am.

Now what I'll be telling is mind boggling. Every time I forgot to restart the CPE at 8 I saw a reduction in the day MB. So I one day tried to find out what de heck was wrong!
I used to download stuff around 600-700 MB per day and and made an autmated shell script on *nix for automatic shutdown at 7 am.
One day I restarted the CPE at around 10 am and saw around 120 MB reduced  in DAY MB. I had downloaded around 600 MB at night only. But restarting CPE at 10 makes "10 hrs" from 12 night ( i.e CPE wasnt restarted from 12 am -10am ). Now 600MB/10 = 60 MB/hr. We have day MB after 8 am i.e 2hrs of day from 8-10 when CPE wasnt restarted !
60MB/hr * 2hrs of non restarting = 120 MB.....alas I found the truth !!! 

So the formula of day loss is 
Day Loss = ("MB DOWNLOADED" /"time at which CPE is restarted after 8")/("time at which CPE is restarted after 8" -  eight) ......cool huh?

So the point is u have to be really serious in restarting the CPE or else ur doomed. This was my previous months experience i dunno if they improved the service to lower the bills...coz now i am extremely cautious in restarting.
This explanation may sound stupid but infact is shocking.
+the router failure during power cutouts and phone calls as discussed by u ppl and me in some previous thread is really annoying!
My complaint letters are still with them...no reply...probably in their dustbin......nice service huh?

I heard of Rs 1000 airtel plan and Rs 900 BSNL one....I think i'll be going after them after exams!


----------



## chesss (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey ppl are there any improvements in this restarting router thing.


----------



## hemant_mathur (Feb 16, 2007)

I'll get NU scheme when they sort out this restart thing.


----------

